
Apache Weex – A framework for building cross-platform mobile UI - rammy1234
https://weex.incubator.apache.org
======
joshschreuder
Is this still the main way forward for cross platform Vue apps? I really like
Vue but I worry about the long term future without something as adopted as
React Native.

~~~
Can_Not
There's actually several options, there is a react-native bridge for VueJS,
there is quasar, NativeScript (recently started supporting VueJS), but I don't
think the VueJS community has settled on a single solution.

~~~
joshschreuder
Good to know, thanks!

